# Sharing across PCs w/ different workgroups/domains



## SFuzz (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a somewhat rare problem that I haven't found a solution for. I'm a networking newbie, so might require some hand-holding.

I have 3 PCs which are networked using a Belkin router.


*DESKTOP 1* (WinXP) is connected to router wired.
*DESKTOP 2* (WinXP) is connected to router wirelessly.
*LAPTOP 1* (WinXP) is connected to router wirelessly.


All three machines can access the internet directly via the router.
All three machines can ping each other.

DESKTOP 1 and DESKTOP 2 are in the MSHOME workgroup and can share files with each other.

LAPTOP 1 however is in a _domain_ because it is a work machine. I cannot make LAPTOP 1 leave the domain and join the MSHOME workgroup without losing access to my work network (a no-no).

I've heard rumors from our work IT group that there is some way to share (IP mapping?), but obviously they're not willing to share.

So is there a way to share files between LAPTOP 1 and DESKTOP 1? Ideally I'd like to be able to access DESKTOP 1 from LAPTOP 1.

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## tnreefguy (Jan 4, 2008)

If desktop 1 is an xp pro machine just access it via remote desktop from laptop1. That could be an easy go around.


----------



## guozhang (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the exact network situation but the issue i am facing is different. My laptop can access the two desktops and also a network print server. It can access my NAS (network attached storage) as well.

But none of my desktops can access my laptop. I need to access my loptop from one of those desktops to back up stuff using a software that is installed on them. Although I can copy files from the laptop directly to the desktops, I would rather use the differential backup feature of the backup software so that it does not have to copy everything every time.


Any help is appreciated.

John


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

can your desktops ping your laptop? if not check for the firewall on laptop.


----------



## guozhang (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for your reply, Maz.

Yes. I can pin mu laptopn from both of my desktop.

Thanks.


----------

